# How do I prepare my sled for the long Summer ?



## Glen14 (May 1, 2008)

Does anyone know the proper procedure to prepare my sleds for the Summer? I have 4 sleds and some of them have over 5000 miles on them this season
What should I be doing to maintain and prepare them for next year?
Is there a guide anywhere?

Thanks


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I put sta-bil in the gas and run them for 15-20 min. pull the plugs fog the cylinders, while the plugs are out pull the starter a couple times, put the plugs back in loosely, pull the air filter spray fogger in the carb pulling the throttle, a little grease in all the fittings and get the track off the trailer. Thats about it. Mike


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

All the above, but check the Hyfax's and idlers for wear. I pulled my clutches and stored them in my basement. When I get a free minute, I'm gonna pull them apart and clean 'um up good (soap and water ONLY). If you have anything other than the TRA's, 5000 miles is about time for a full primary clutch replacment. Guys that ride with me that have Kitty's and Poo's don't even screw around with rebuilds, they just buy new ones every 3k or so. When I had my sleds all cleaned up and fogged, I greased all fittings and sprayed the engine and suspension down with WD-40. Remove the batterys as well, if equipped


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I used to keep my going all year round, starting them several times during the summer but now I do most all of the above. I quit taking the clutches off a few years back, I do take the belt off though. Spray the whole clutch down with a light oil (WD40, 3 in 1, LQ Wrench, or equiv.) In the fall when I'm de-summerizing I use brake/carb cleaner on a rag and wipe the face/belt surface off to remove the lube. I also put shut-offs in the fuel lines and run the carbs dry, just as its starting to sputter as it runs outa gas I give the air intake a good shot of fogging oil. As far as additives, I've switched from Stabil to Seafoam. Find it just as good or better than Stabil. First full tank of the season gets a shot of SF and usually the last ride I fill'em up and add SF as well. But with price of gas now I'll be draining my tanks right down, the mowers gonna need gas too!  Also, since I keep mine in a garage I cover with sheets instead of the travel covers, keeps the dust off but breathes so moisture is not an issue.


----------



## Weekend Worrior (Aug 29, 2005)

All good info, I don't drain the tanks though. I use to but I found that moisture builds up in an empty tank, and since gas floats the water is the first thing to run into the carbs when you fire it up. I know its expensive to fill 4 sleds, I have 3, but it will save you some hassle in the fall.
Also I dont pull the batteries, I just disconect them, they shouldn't freeze,:lol:.
Bring on the snow I'm ready to ride!!!


----------

